# My Rhom



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Heres some pics my rhom from last month and this month. Sorry for the crap photos, still a noob at photography I could figure out how to shut the flash off.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice rhom!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice rhom you got there Sylar!...He rocks like a RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE concert!!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice color gills on him!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah gill coloring on your guy is sweet already.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys







, I bought him last december and have been raising him til now. He hasnt grew much since then, maybe half a inch or more. He was a finger chaser at the store and still is, now he follows anything that moves infront of his tank. He even greets me when I enter the room and chases me when I leave.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice rhom bud! Sounds like hes got a cool personality too.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute fish


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> cute fish


yeah he was cute in those pics, but now hes slowly starting to lose it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Post a vid of this behavior.. I would love to see


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great rhom, did you get it at dragon aquarium?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice rhom bro, looks almost identical to the Guyana rhom I used to have


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rhom amazing, my favorite is the species, even the beautiful guyana


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Great rhom, did you get it at dragon aquarium?


Thanks man, Also no I bought it at BigAls vaughn for $99.99 which is alot of money but I really wanted it so I guess it was worth it. I recently check Dragon aquarium and they have about 3 rhoms and theres one which looks like it could be a Eigenmanni or compressus. Dragon over price their fish there so I only get supplies and equipment from there since theres a 20% off sale which was on last week and continued til now. If I did get a rhom from there it would probally be the 6" one in the middle tank on the left side of the store, it has the brightest red eyes and neatest fins compared to the other ones.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Great rhom, did you get it at dragon aquarium?


Thanks man, Also no I bought it at BigAls vaughn for $99.99 which is alot of money but I really wanted it so I guess it was worth it. I recently check Dragon aquarium and they have about 3 rhoms and theres one which looks like it could be a Eigenmanni or compressus. Dragon over price their fish there so I only get supplies and equipment from there since theres a 20% off sale which was on last week and continued til now. If I did get a rhom from there it would probally be the 6" one in the middle tank on the left side of the store, it has the brightest red eyes and neatest fins compared to the other ones.
[/quote]

haggle down the price, he'll do at least 20% off anytime...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally figured t how to turn off the flash, also my rhom stayed still for me this time. Heres some more pics I took today.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I see the red in the eyes


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I see the red in the eyes


Yeah, it took a while for the red to develope. Its only starting to develope now, but I guess the red eye developement rate is different in each fish. My rhom is almost 5 inches now.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Do you notice him getting darker? Looks darker but could be flash difference.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Beautiful fish! Do you notice him getting darker? Looks darker but could be flash difference.


Even though the flash reflects alot off his scales I do believe he is getting darker. The pictures with flash were taken a few months ago, and the darker ones were taken today. When I first got him his body was a bronze-brown colour and his face was a dark grey, now after 5 months his body is starting to turn dark grey and his face is starting to turn charcoal also his tail and anal fin is becoming extremely black.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice fish, what size is?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

hugoale1 said:


> nice fish, what size is?


Somewhere around 4.5" - 5", also thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What type of Rhom is he? I really like this fish! Looks awesome an sounds like he is pretty exciting.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

awesome very nice


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> What type of Rhom is he? I really like this fish! Looks awesome an sounds like he is pretty exciting.


I originally bought him a pitch black but it seems he's starting to become a diamond, either a blue diamond or just black diamond. Which makes me wonder about how a rhom becomes a diamond rhom. When I first had him he was plain with no signs of shine at all, very matte. As the months past he started to get larger and his back became higher also well as blue shiney specks started to develope. I have the pics of when I first got him and recent ones. I will post them below. Enjoy







, Starting from the top is when i first got him and as you go down the pictures it more recent. The last pic was taken today.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

The stages of morph are complicated







, He started off black turned white then brown-copper , a charcoal colour and now he's shiney. pics above


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Nice one :]


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He looks awesome! I like him a lot!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

My guys the same size and his red eyes are also coming through nicely. Great looking rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Coming along nicely...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very clean rhom Sylar









how bout you let me FULLY treat that heater burn


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> very clean rhom Sylar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? what heater burn?... The juvenile GDR I had when i joined the site had a heater burn across it's flank near the tail, but I sold that one off last year. This is a different one, heres a pic of my old one I think your talking about:


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

oops... thought he was the one in the previous pics









still hows bout you send me that rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> oops... thought he was the one in the previous pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL







. When he gets a bit bigger and when I have to go off to college I will think about it...but until then, he will be under the care of my self and others who visit him.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice rhom you have there... good overall body balance and no visible signs of scars.

I really like the fins and tail on this one. Congrats!


----------

